# Speicherzugriffsfehler claws-mail[SOLVED]

## EasterParade

Hallo,

claws-mail klappt damit beim Start zusammen:

```
$ claws-mail

(claws-mail:3344): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

Speicherzugriffsfehler

```

Es gibt keine weiteren Informationen.

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 05 Sep 2008 08:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/                 ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/                 ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="GNU X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amazon amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cjk cli cracklib crypt ctype cups directfb dlloader dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomatic fortran gdbm gif glibc glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick imlib ipv6 irmc isdnlog java jpeg kde lcms libwww lirc lm_sensors mad midi mmx modplug mp2 mp3 mpeg mudflap mule musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl php png povray ppds pppd python qt qt3 quicktime readline reflection scanner session slang snmp spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb utils v4l vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel bt87x" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es mit wxGTK zu tun hat, trotzdem diese Info noch dazu:

```
# eselect wxwidgets list

Available wxWidgets profiles:

  [1]   gtk2-ansi-release-2.6

  [2]   gtk2-unicode-release-2.6

  [3]   gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 *

```

Magere Auskunft, ich weiss, aber mehr als spekulieren und reemergen konnte ich bisher auch nicht. Vielleicht kann jemand weiterhelfen?

transsibLast edited by EasterParade on Wed Sep 10, 2008 4:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## EasterParade

Nicht elegant, aber ich antworte jetzt mal mir selbst. 

Mein Thema hat niemanden interessiert ( ganze 20 Aufrufe; aber vielleicht ist ja noch Sommer heute in manchen Regionen der Republik ) und die Infos waren auch einfach zu dünn.

Vergessen habe ich auch die betroffene Version: 3.5.0 

Da ich selbst nicht weiter weiß und wohl nicht herrauszufinden ist, was 3.5.0 nicht schmeckt, obwohl es lange gut gelaufen ist, habe ich die Version in package.mask reingesetzt und bin auf 3.4.0 runter mitsamt der betreffenden, installierten plug-ins.

Jetzt geht's wieder; hoffentlich lange genug, um diese Aktion als Lösung zu betrachten.

----------

## musv

Bei mir ist die 3.50 installiert und schmiert nicht ab. Und zusätzlich baut claws-mail auch gar nicht auf wxwidgets auf:

```
 equery depends wxGTK

[ Searching for packages depending on wxGTK... ]

media-sound/audacity-1.3.5 (=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8*)

net-ftp/filezilla-3.1.2 (>=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.6)

net-p2p/amule-2.2.2 (=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8*)

sci-visualization/gnuplot-4.2.3-r2 (wxwindows? =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6*)
```

Bei "eselect wxwidgets list" werden bei mir zwar die 3 Möglichkeiten angezeigt, aber keine von denen ist aktiviert. 

Ideen: 

Bau mal die gtk-2.x neu, eventuell auf die neueste Version updaten (ist bei mir die 2.12.11)

Lösch das Config-Verzeichnis von claws-mail in Deinem Homeverzeichnis

Weitere Idee, falls das o.g. nicht hilft:

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich so eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung hatte, als ich Freeciv starten wollte. Freeciv kam nicht mit der gtk-engine-qt zurecht (Theme von KDE-Apps für GTK). Ich musste das GTK-Theme explizit deaktivieren, um einen Absturz zu vermeiden. Also versuch mal:

```
GTK2_RC_FILES="" claws-mail
```

Damit setzt du für claws-mail das GTK-Theme zurück.

Genereller Tipp zum Schluß: revdep-rebuild

----------

## EasterParade

Danke musw! 

 *Quote:*   

> Bei mir ist die 3.50 installiert und schmiert nicht ab. 

 

3.5.0 war auch bei mir installiert und ist monatelang klaglos gelaufen. Weswegen ich das ja auch merkwürdig finde. Nichts anderes schmiert bei mir mit segfaults ab oder überhaupt. 

 *Quote:*   

> Und zusätzlich baut claws-mail auch gar nicht auf wxwidgets auf

 

Das habe ich so zwar nicht kontrolliert ( werd's mir merken; manchmal entfallen mir einfach solche chicken Tricks ), ich habe aber auch nicht an diese Abhängigkeit geglaubt. Aber vor kurzem habe ich da eine Änderung im System vorgenommen und zwar für vlc. Außerdem hatte ich ohnehin so dürftige Informationen, so daß dies zumindest ein Frageansatz war.

```
# pck gtk

[ Searching for package 'gtk' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ -] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20071214 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-vim/gtk-syntax-20060423 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.12.7 (2.4)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.10-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-2.11.1 (2)

[I--] [  ] mail-client/claws-mail-gtkhtml-0.18 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12 (1)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.10-r1 (2)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0 (2)

```

So sieht das bei mir aus. Damit ein Versuch in die Richtung Sinn macht, müßte ich halt 3.5.0 wieder raus nehmen aus der package.mask. Im Moment ist Friede an der Front. Wenn ich Lust darauf habe, einen Neuansatz zu starten hört sich dies sehr gut an, danke:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Weitere Idee, falls das o.g. nicht hilft:
> 
> Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich so eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung hatte, als ich Freeciv starten wollte. Freeciv kam nicht mit der gtk-engine-qt zurecht (Theme von KDE-Apps für GTK). Ich musste das GTK-Theme explizit deaktivieren, um einen Absturz zu vermeiden. Also versuch mal:
> ...

 

Und Ja: revdep-rebuild habe ich auch einige Male laufen lassen, hat aber keine Probleme gefunden.

Vielen Dank und schönen Sonntag   :Smile: 

EDIT: Mit gtk+-2.12.11 scheint claws-mail-3.5.0 nun störungsfrei zu laufen, danke.

----------

